#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  SUDAN anyone been?

## beerlaodrinker

Im of to sudan sometime next week. Just waiting on the contract.  Its not my prefferred country to work but im to damn young to retire. Any of you assholes ( and i meanj that in a nice way) can give me a few pointers i would muchly apprrciate it.  I know fuck all about the place apart from the fact its hot n  shitty  and there aint no beer. My roster will be 8 weeks on 3 weeks off. Money is good though. And im an economic whore.
I

----------


## Jack meoff

North or South?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The mineral exploration strategy has once again beckoned me to distant lands

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> North or South?


North. I hear south is worse

----------


## Luigi

Closest I got was Abu Simbel, around 20km from the border.


Fookin' ell it was hot.  :Smile: 







But not as hot as the women!  :Wank:

----------


## Jack meoff

You will enjoy this one. I would.  :sexy:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I doubt i will get any opportunity to let the ferret out for a run luigi. Me being an infidel n all but i will try

----------


## stroller

Bring the right attitude & attire, oafy.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I kind of fooked up the title of this fred and the edit function doesnt let me change it. My fault totally. Im trying to drink as much as i can before sudan

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> You will enjoy this one. I would.


Thanks jack.ive got 8 weeks to think of her

----------


## cyrille

They drink some sort of fermented date brew there. Most Sudanese seem to be sound peeps to me. Laid back.

----------


## Chico

> They drink some sort of fermented date brew there. Most Sudanese seem to be sound peeps to me. Laid back.


Ye, they are so laid back, how many civil wars have they had again. :smiley laughing:

----------


## cyrille

Yeah, every person who comes from a country with a civil war is a hotheaded nutter, Chico. No idea how I forgot that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> They drink some sort of fermented date brew there. Most Sudanese seem to be sound peeps to me. Laid back.


A mate of mine has recommended me for the gig. He has been 2 years there now and thinks thè folks are ok. Said the foods pretty good to.  Im not going there for a holiday. I will miss my beer for sure but bottom line is BLD wants to get paid and sure as fok doesnt want to get taxed up the ying yang. Hope i like it? Or at least find it tolerable

----------


## Luigi

> My roster will be 8 weeks on 3 weeks off.


How long is the contract for?

----------


## david44

I belivee esteemed CJ is our resident expert and hope once un-jettlagged may be able to give you some pointers.
I think he done his best to bring peace and goodwill to the heathens but its a never ending task,all I'd advise is make sure the health, repatriation insurance is all tip top.The Sudanese I met in Qatar were surly big buggers used as retainers and body guards and took and gave no messing. Their women folk , some with high cheeky bones were mainly horizontal in Bahrain.Like maost of them parts the red bearded religeous Police are like our mods only stricter.


I've been to some grim sandpits on the Arabian peninisula Dubai Shabby Dhabi Jeddah etc but Sudan moves always a buck too far.
Good luck matey and you'll have some rare yarns on return, I hope to be in Viangchang next summer if your back for a BL or 3?

----------


## cyrille

> A mate of mine has recommended me for the gig. He has been 2 years there now and thinks thè folks are ok. Said the foods pretty good to.  Im not going there for a holiday. I will miss my beer for sure but bottom line is BLD wants to get paid and sure as fok doesnt want to get taxed up the ying yang. Hope i like it? Or at least find it tolerable


I interviewed three guys today from Sudan in IELTS interviews, as it happens. One was talking about a spot where the White Nile and Blue Nile meet...said it's really beautiful. Lots of these guys seem well educated with great English and good stories.

----------


## Jack meoff

You need to lose some weight so go for it   :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> One was talking about a spot where the White Nile and Blue Nile meet...said it's really beautiful. Lots of these guys seem well educated with great English and good stories.


That, or he watched the Long Way Down. 


Did he talk about it in a Jack Meoff accent?  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

^  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baldrick

Stock up on movies and series on your laptop

----------


## jabir

> Im of to sudan sometime next week. Just waiting on the contract.  Its not my prefferred country to work but im to damn young to retire. Any of you assholes ( and i meanj that in a nice way) can give me a few pointers i would muchly apprrciate it.  I know fuck all about the place apart from the fact its hot n  shitty  and there aint no beer. My roster will be 8 weeks on 3 weeks off. Money is good though. And im an economic whore.
> I


Never been there but would guess if North, stay low profile, polite and friendly but not too pally with the locals; and if South no problem, just do your thing and get out before the next flare up.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> How long is the contract for?


Not sure. Havent seen it yet . The first rotations a trial period for them and me.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> You need to lose some weight so go for it


Yes. Thats true. Ive been a slothful coont for a while now. No beer for a while can only be a good thing

----------


## Dillinger

> No beer for a while can only be a good thing


No beer, no sex. Around a load of backward Mussies.

Sounds great :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I get the beer and the sex on my breaks. Or should i invest in bitcoin

----------


## bsnub

> No beer, no sex. Around a load of backward Mussies.


Right I mean like what could go wrong?  :Smile: 




> Or should i invest in bitcoin


 :Aussie:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Been sat on my ass for 12 months now. Snuck in a few trips and over served myself the wobbly pops. Im not skint but getting fookin bored.  The gig pays in $ USD which is the currency i trust in. I might last 1 rotation or i might last 10. If i cant handle the fookers then im outa there.

----------


## wasabi

Let's hope there's an Internet connection out there and you can tune into Here for some civilised company .

----------


## baldrick

> no sex. Around a load of backward Mussies


I have just survived 6 weeks - though I have beer , just discrete




> The gig pays in $ USD which is the currency i trust in


euro might be a better




> Let's hope there's an Internet connection out there


don't download any software - all these countries employ " middleboxes " and they will inject the exe with surveillance malware - and steal your bitcoin  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neverna

> No beer, no sex. Around a load of backward Mussies.
> 
> Sounds great


I once had a Sudanese girlfriend, though the word 'girlfriend' might be too strong a word to describe our relationship. Anyway, she was always gagging for it and I was such a nice guy that I always obliged. She wasn't a Muslim. I think she said she was an animist.

----------


## Dillinger

^ got any pics......for Luigi :Smile: 

I worked with a Sudanese guy before. I think he got refugee status in the UK. Devoutly religious, nice meaning bloke, but not all there in the head.

----------


## NZdick1983



----------


## buriramboy

Never knowingly met anyone from Sudan, met loads from Somalia though and they were all cvnts without exception. That was when I was working in London basing myself in Southall bit of a melting pot there as the Sikhs hate the Muslims, the Muslims hate the Sikhs and they all hate the Somalies, maybe the Sudanese are a nicer lot. Muslims and Sikhs I am referring to were all Indian, the Sikhs were great as myself and partner used to stay in a  Sikh owned pub in Sothwell were only 2 white guys there and they loved us for whatever reason, many a night pissed for free wouldn't let me buy a drink. Hope this invaluable information helps that has fuk all to do with Sudan on your upcoming trip....

----------


## crackerjack101

Depends where you are mate.
If you're up north just get your self a local bloke as a trusted mate as soon as you can.
Hire him to be your side kick.
You'll get all the beer or grog you need.
Plus anything thing else you need.
The Sudanese are  mixed mob. It all depends on where you are.
Good luck.

----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## Neverna

> ^ got any pics......for Luigi


No, sorry Dill, err, Luigi.  :Smile: 




> I worked with a Sudanese guy before. I think he got refugee status in the UK.


Last I heard, she had married an American guy and was living in the States.

----------


## reddog

I worked there years ago.mainly Port Sudan-Khartoum-Dongola,and that was before Oz Bin Larden(sic)hung out there.
What I heard it has got a lot more mussie fundermental  than then, was ok but no party time.
The black Sudanese were a lot more  easier going  because less mussies amongst them ,some great looking women to get a trouser reaction but one had to be careful.
The south was a lot looser but now since it is South Sudan it is your typical African shithole with tribal wars.
You are not likely to any hassles though in your day to day life at your site.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Deals done and dusted. Signed my contract yesterday. Start date april 1. Wish me luck

----------


## baldrick

purchase a lightweight stepladder and camel bikini on lazada before you leave

----------


## Neverna

Good luck, bld.

----------


## Luigi

Good luck bud.


Would be great to see a thread on it after yer first stint. Cheers.

----------


## Dillinger

> Start date april 1. Wish me luck


Wonder if your new workmates have got a sense of humour a nice April Fools Terrorist gag waiting for ya :Smile: 

Good luck mate

----------


## toslti

I have managed to get in touch with an old school pal who visits there from time to time. I have asked for his advice/tips

----------


## fishlocker

Good luck buddy,  we wish you and yours all the best.

----------


## Luigi

> Wonder if your new workmates have got a sense of humour a nice April Fools Terrorist gag waiting for ya
> 
> Good luck mate






 :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Wonder if your new workmates have got a sense of humour a nice April Fools Terrorist gag waiting for ya
> 
> Good luck mate


So far the only fookers telling me not to go there havent been there themselves. The guys who have tell me its ok. Albeit no beer and bacon butties. Fuck it. I will give it a try.

----------


## david44

tone down the lipstick and knobs yer uncle, bum voyage don't forget to write :cmn:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I have managed to get in touch with an old school pal who visits there from time to time. I have asked for his advice/tips


I would be interrsted to hear his thoughts

----------


## Dillinger

> So far the only fookers telling me not to go there havent been there themselves. The guys who have tell me its ok. Albeit no beer and bacon butties. Fuck it. I will give it a try.


You can still enjoy yourself without beer on a Friday night mate





> Every Friday evening, Sufi dervishes perform a ritual called dhikr at the tomb of Sheikh Hamad-al Nil, a 19th-century Sufi leader. The devotees dance and work themselves into a frenzy while reciting Allah’s name, helping to create a state of ecstatic abandon that supposedly allows their hearts to communicate directly with God.
> 
> 
> The ceremony begins when the dervishes make their entrance to the cemetery dressed in colorful patchwork robes with bright beads draped around their necks. They then proceed to a patch of cleared ground in front of the mosque while banging drums and chanting while a man attempts to enforce the perimeter boundary.
> 
> Although he carries a large club, he still struggles to maintain order as the crowd is, by now, wild with excitement. Fights break out among the more belligerent adherents who appear to taunt each other (quickly dealt with by the club-wielding man). Wild-eyed priests dance around the perimeter and blow incense into the faces peering out from the mass of spectators.
> 
> The proceedings become more electric as the evening wears on. The rhythmic chants of “La Illaha Illallah” (there is no god but Allah) become hypnotic. Every so often a devotee breaks off from the main group, spinning in a blur of arms and legs. With eyes rolling, the dancer seems to enter into a trance-like state before collapsing onto the ground.
> 
> ...


https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/...madal-nil-tomb


 :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Albeit no beer .


Wait and see mate. Might be better than you think. My two years in the hell of Saudi were awash in booze. Best of luck.

----------


## Dillinger

Sorry BLD but the place sounds like Hell on Earth

https://www.onceinalifetimejourney.c...-you-go-sudan/

----------


## klong toey

Worked on Sudanese ships never been to the country nearest I've been is Libya.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The plan is to still go on the 1st. Just got informed that i need a yellow  fever vaccination . Ho0efully it wont put me of wanting to shag asian birds. None of the clinics in vientiane have them i was just about to hop in the car and pop over to udon for one ( using my last land crossing visa) when someone pointed out that i wont get the immigration card that should come with it. Now ive heard the UN clinic here does them. ( thought the UN must be useful for something) waiting for them to open so i can call and check. If not i have to go to bangkok.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Sorry BLD but the place sounds like Hell on Earth
> 
> https://www.onceinalifetimejourney.c...-you-go-sudan/


Doesnt paint a pretty picture that article

----------


## OhOh

She is waiting your arrival! Possibly a bit thigh heavy.



What sort of mine is it, established or new, western or other managed?

Good luck, you'll have plenty of fun, as always.

----------


## stroller

*Welcome!


*

----------


## toslti

> The plan is to still go on the 1st. Just got informed that i need a yellow  fever vaccination . Ho0efully it wont put me of wanting to shag asian birds. None of the clinics in vientiane have them i was just about to hop in the car and pop over to udon for one ( using my last land crossing visa) when someone pointed out that i wont get the immigration card that should come with it. Now ive heard the UN clinic here does them. ( thought the UN must be useful for something) waiting for them to open so i can call and check. If not i have to go to bangkok.




We used to have those when I was a kid in Africa. You couldn't fly to some countries without a current certificate in the Yellow Book. the countries we visited appear to no longer be in the risk zone but the more northerly you go it becomes an issue now. 

https://www.iamat.org/risks/yellow-f...SAAEgLejfD_BwE

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Had a win today got the yellow fever jab done at the UN clinic here in vientiane. Saved myself a drive to udon and a land crossing  visa . Was only $31. Received an email from sudan firm this afternoon telling me my visa is ready and can i travel on the 23rd. Looks like im of on friday now. Oh sooner i go sooner i come back i suppose. Wish me luck

----------


## baldrick

> You couldn't fly to some countries without a current certificate in the Yellow Book


when you arrive in bangkok from africa you need to go to the health booth before immigration and let them tick your immigration card - they don't check anything , just look up from their mobile phone 

hassai - looks good - I had heard there is a woman behind every tree there

----------


## SKkin

Can't be all bad. Don't forget this girl is of Sudanese extraction...I think. Though maybe a little more Westernized than what you'll see in Sudan.**



lulu would be on that like stink on shit.  :Smile: 

**

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Highest HIV/AIDS infection rate  in North Africa and the Middle East. Enjoy!


Took another look. What the hell? The one in the jean shorts would be worth a roll of the dice.

----------


## bobo746



----------


## beerlaodrinker

Im pretty sure there wont be any shagging opportunities

----------


## crackerjack101

Hey, bl, do you know where you're going to be in Sudan yet?

----------


## bobo746

Good luck with it mate,8 weeks off the piss your a brave man.  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

Good luck. How are you paid, in your home country or Laos bank? Or is it a brown bag of crinkled Sudanese Pounds every Friday?

----------


## stroller

> Im pretty sure there wont be any shagging opportunities


Plenty of blurter action though, I bet. You'll be just fine, mate.

----------


## baldrick

> How are you paid


how many posters are you compiling dossiers on ?

----------


## OhOh

I'm just trying to find out how you glob trotting workers receive you wages. Local payment or offshore to a place specified, presumably in ones contract. How much and where is irrelevant to me just the norm, if there is one.

If it is secret don't break it for my benefit.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Everyone should experience working in an African shite hole for a spell. Puts the world into perspective. 
Even if you only stick it out for 8 weeks, it'll be a health farm for you and your beer belly will go.
It'll be an experience, good luck with it.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Hey, bl, do you know where you're going to be in Sudan yet?


Not exactly. but its 8 hour drive from khartoum. my boss told me the name but fucked if i can pronounce it.ts not south sudan though

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Good luck with it mate,8 weeks off the piss your a brave man.


 Theres a first time for everything bobo. Pretty sure its going to result in me getting on a massive Twister when they finally turn me loose. probably make a right coont of meself on the Doha bangkok leg if theres drinks on the plane.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Good luck. How are you paid, in your home country or Laos bank? Or is it a brown bag of crinkled Sudanese Pounds every Friday?


Paid in USD to Lao account. also get a stipend while on the 3 weeks off which equates to a lot of beer and somtam

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I'm just trying to find out how you glob trotting workers receive you wages. Local payment or offshore to a place specified, presumably in ones contract. How much and where is irrelevant to me just the norm, if there is one.
> 
> If it is secret don't break it for my benefit.


 it varies from company to company but for example when i worked in Lao for an aussie mining company who later became chines my contract was negotiated in Aussie dollers, this was a big mistake on my part although i was still in front by paying Lao tax only instead of the hefty aussie tax, later on this situation righted itself a couple of years later when the aussie $ suddenly was on a par with the USD and for a while there it was even about $1.15  this resulted in a massive take home pay for me with the exchange rate difference . Now the aussie $ is back to those shitty days again im happy to get USD salary.

----------


## OhOh

Thank you, take care with the donkeys.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Not exactly. but its 8 hour drive from khartoum. my boss told me the name but fucked if i can pronounce it.ts not south sudan though



North, south or west?

If it's south it's Kosti. Good place to be.

west, it's nothing.

----------


## aging one

> If it's south it's Kosti.


That's pretty easy to pronounce... uh oh....

----------


## Switch

I hope you have a successful trip and come back loaded with beer tokens, pictures and another brilliant travel thread.
Stay safe mate.

----------


## Dillinger

> Received an email from sudan firm this afternoon telling me my visa is ready and can i travel on the 23rd. Looks like im of on friday now. Oh sooner i go sooner i come back


I bet the guy youre going to replace was fukkin  ectstatic :Smile: 

Safe travels mate and be careful

----------


## OhOh

His donkey is already loaded, the canoe is awaiting at the nearest river and armed guards/de-mining experts are currently being sourced from the local friendly tribesmen.

I'm free, I'm free



It appears gold head bands are what is used for "tipping" your "house boy".

----------


## Mex

Good luck...if anything you can at least you can put a tick in your fukket list.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I bet the guy youre going to replace was fukkin  ectstatic
> 
> Safe travels mate and be careful


He,s going to have to wait a bit longer. Just been told i need to cool my heels in khartoum for a few days ( which is alright by me)while they get me a travel permit before setting of to site

----------


## Neverna

If it's Kusti you're going to, BLD, you should feel right at home. It appears they have tuk-tuks. 

Of course, you could go native and use a donkey and cart instead.  :Biggrin:

----------


## crackerjack101

> He,s going to have to wait a bit longer. Just been told i need to cool my heels in khartoum for a few days ( which is alright by me)while they get me a travel permit before setting of to site


If you get a say in the matter the Acropole Hotel used to be the best place to stay in Khartoum. Really good old fashioned feel to it. It did get blown up a few years back but I believe it's back up and running.


Acropole Khartoum Hotel

----------


## beerlaodrinker

No such luck. The company have an apartment for expats. It will be good to acclimatise a bit  and relax after the flight. Once the travel permits done im told its a 15 hour drive to site hopeffully stopping for a night somewhere. ( heading north from khartoum) bags are packed and a few beer lao are going down my gob of to the airport for the first leg in about an hour. Couple of long flights but ive been busy downloading heaps of movies etc  for the laptop. Thanks you Td computers can be fun forum.

----------


## bsnub

> a few beer lao are going down my gob


Would expect nothing less mate. 




> been busy downloading heaps of movies etc for the laptop.


Smart move! 

Good luck and post lots of updates and pics! This is a crazy one as nobody in their right minds goes to a shithole like that!  :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

> No such luck. The company have an apartment for expats. It will be good to acclimatise a bit  and relax after the flight. Once the travel permits done im told its a 15 hour drive to site hopeffully stopping for a night somewhere. ( heading north from khartoum) bags are packed and a few beer lao are going down my gob of to the airport for the first leg in about an hour. Couple of long flights but ive been busy downloading heaps of movies etc  for the laptop. Thanks you Td computers can be fun forum.


Crikey, you must be up on the Egyptian border.

----------


## crackerjack101

> No such luck. The company have an apartment for expats. It will be good to acclimatise a bit  and relax after the flight. Once the travel permits done im told its a 15 hour drive to site hopeffully stopping for a night somewhere. ( heading north from khartoum) bags are packed and a few beer lao are going down my gob of to the airport for the first leg in about an hour. Couple of long flights but ive been busy downloading heaps of movies etc  for the laptop. Thanks you Td computers can be fun forum.


I wonder if, when they say you're going "North" they mean you're taking the "Northern Route" which then goes west.
There are 3 routes to the west, North - sand; Central sand and water; South; water. It all depends on the time of year but, if you're going west you may end up in El Fasher. There's mining there and it's a shit hole. Fingers crossed you're not heading that way.
Darfur - western Sudan - was my area and it's beautiful if you like sand but the tribes are great. The "Fur" people are nomads and not Sudanese at all and good on 'em.
Still, you'll be working so it's not really relevant.

Good luck mate.

----------


## baldrick

^ how do you say  ' cold beer please'   in Sudanese ?

----------


## crackerjack101

> ^ how do you say  ' cold beer please'   in Sudanese ?


I generally found the words "A cold beer please" worked very well as long as they were directed at the right people.
If directed at the wrong person, you could be in the shit.


A birr tiis tiss shokran.  Might work. Then  again.................

Get yourself an offsider as quick as you can.

----------


## OhOh

If your going north the Nubians will be awaiting you.



Interested, just ask for the shoe stores.

----------


## crackerjack101

> If your going north the Nubians will be awaiting you.



Yes, indeedy, they are occasionally gorgeous. 
The Ethiopian women can also be absolute stunners and they speak Italian.    :bananaman:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> If your going north the Nubians will be awaiting you.
> 
> 
> 
> Interested, just ask for the shoe stores.


Now your talkin. Right up my alley those 2. Luigi will be well jeolous

----------


## Luigi

> Luigi will be well jeolous


Had 'em.  :Smile: 





Good luck bud. 

If ya need a cook, beer fetcher, and someone to skim yer wallet, giz a shout. 


If they give ya a Fiat Panda and the window wiper needs servicing, I reckon a PM to Neo will see you right.  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> Now your talkin.


Was it the high heel slippers or do you prefer the more comfortable low heel shoes that caught your attention? 

I wonder if other colours are available. Probably special order eh, but delivery to your apartment/tent, at no extra cost, could be the clincher.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Sorry BLD but the place sounds like Hell on Earth
> 
> https://www.onceinalifetimejourney.c...-you-go-sudan/


Got here on the 24th still sat in khartoum waiting for travel documents. Tomorro2s friday. There day of. I think a couple more days in khartoum. Massive dust storm today. Cant see the end of the street. You were right Dill. Its hell on earth. Seriously thinkin of admitting defeat and juming on a plane ( if the fucker can take of in this dust) to old for this shit. ( will post a pic or 2 later. Has to be seen to be believed. The company wanted to send a car to site yesterday ( 2 day drive) but couldnt find diesel in khartoum. Rigs on site are out of fuel to i hear. My throats as dry as a budgies cage eyes are stinging and i have a strong urge to drink copious amounts of beer which aint gonna happen. Fuck it missing the family to much. Call me a pussy but do i really need to put up with this shit

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Well that's right depressing..................

----------


## bsnub

> Call me a pussy but do i really need to put up with this shit


No you don't get the fuck out of there. Sounds like it can only get worse.

----------


## Dillinger

Hang in there bud.

This has the making  of a Famous Thread :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

It will feel better once you get out of Khartoum and get on site and are busy working, bld. Stick in, mate. It will pay your bills.

----------


## crackerjack101

> It will feel better once you get out of Khartoum and get on site and are busy working, bld. Stick in, mate. It will pay your bills.


Agreed, if you really need the dosh. It will be better out of K but still very dry and sandy. Fuel has always been a huge problem basically due to corrupt dealers.

----------


## klong toey

I had managed to forget about those bloody sandstorm I remember 1 really bad one you couldn't see more than a couple of meters.But the locals wandered off to who knows where, have know idea where they were going or if they were ever found again. :Smile: And that was definitely pre google maps and mobile phone days.

----------


## baldrick

> Seriously thinkin of admitting defeat and juming on a plane


like fcuk you soft cnut

every day is a days pay 

hang in there - at least you are in a hotel - can you find beer ?

----------


## taxexile

i have a friend who worked in khartoum in the eighties.

he went with a girl there, brothel job, she had been circumcised, had her labia mutilated, when he saw it he said he nearly puked, ran out and never went with another woman for the 2 years he was there. he says he still has nightmares.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> like fcuk you soft cnut
> 
> every day is a days pay 
> 
> hang in there - at least you are in a hotel - can you find beer ?


In an apartment. No beer. Storm will be another 3 days they tell me

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Would expect nothing less mate. 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart move! 
> 
> Good luck and post lots of updates and pics! This is a crazy one as nobody in their right minds goes to a shithole like that!


Yep. I mustnt of been in my right mind when i signed up. Beerlao morning fug.

----------


## Begbie

^^Thats convenient, your travel pass should be ready by then.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^I've worked/lived in some hellholes over the years.....the first few days are generally the toughest. Hang in.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> North, south or west?
> 
> If it's south it's Kosti. Good place to be.
> 
> west, it's nothing.


Site is 2 days from khartoum past atbara and into desert

----------


## Begbie

> ^I've worked/lived in some hellholes over the years.....the first few days are generally the toughest. Hang in.


Once the novelty wears off it gets worse.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Hang in there bud.
> 
> This has the making  of a Famous Thread


Nah. The dickie/ za thread more interesting

----------


## Neverna

Did you take an Arabic phrase book, bld? Use the down-time to start to become fluent! (A journey of a thousand miles starts with the first step).

----------


## Begbie

Check in with the Australian Embassy. They might have a club where you can sit by the pool and drink cold beer.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Check in with the Australian Embassy. They might have a club where you can sit by the pool and drink cold beer.


There is no Australian presence there - they cover it from Egypt......which tells you something in itself.......

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> There is no Australian presence there - they cover it from Egypt......which tells you something in itself.......


Yep. No embassy here. Infact they advise not to go.

Smartraveller.gov.au - Sudan.

Should of read that before

----------


## Chittychangchang

Take up meditation and yoga.

View it as some spiritual health experience.

Keep chanting "It's only 8 weeks", then visualise the wad of money at the end and where you are going to take your family on holiday as a treat.

You going through the DT's yet?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

There is 1 more farang here he has been tuning me in on the site. He advised i bring as much food such as noodles canned fruit etc as the food on site is the same day in day out. Goat goat and more goat. Yesterday we went to a mall to stock up. Fuck me. I felt like one of them doomsday preppers

----------


## crackerjack101

The Sudan club used to be reasonable. As I mentioned before the Akropole Hotel was the place to be for expats and white fellas in general.
When in Khartoum we always tried to get invites to the American embassy parties, particularly the ones organised by the marines. Always a good piss up.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Site is 2 days from khartoum past atbara and into desert


Oh dear.  :Sad: 

Any idea how far you'll be from the nile?

----------


## Luigi

Culture shock!  :Smile: 


Get stuck in, every day is a day's pay and a day closer to home. Su Su!

----------


## Norton

> There is 1 more farang here he has been tuning me in on the site. He advised i bring as much food such as noodles canned fruit etc as the food on site is the same day in day out. Goat goat and more goat. Yesterday we went to a mall to stock up. Fuck me. I felt like one of them doomsday preppers


 :rofl:  Doom it appears to me mate. Get out as fast as you can. You're too old for this shit.
Although being an Aussie, the resident goats could make life easier.  :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

If you're lucky will be a bit of Camel meat makes a change from goat. :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Sheep are more our thing

----------


## Neverna

Camel meat is good.

----------


## klong toey

> Camel meat is good.


We used to get Camel stew every now and then bloody tasty it was but the odd westerner turned their nose up at eating it.All good more Camel for me not really a veggie person .

----------


## beerlaodrinker

All jokes aside i do find the sudanese ive met so far to be extremely friendly and hospitable folk. They are certainly a varied looking lot some arabic looking some look a bit western and some as black as tobys ass. Dont see to many getting around in ninja masks and see woman driving.  The traffics nuts in khartoum but they all apppear to be more courteous to one another on the roads the Lao,s and thais could learn a thing or 2 from this behaviour. Fuck knows where they get there patience from though considering some bastard with a tannoy wakes em up at 4.30 am to pray then theres the heat and dust storms and no alcohol to contend with. No wonder they need the occasional war  to blow of a bit of steam eh. Sure glad im an infidel

----------


## beerlaodrinker

9

----------


## beerlaodrinker



----------


## Davis Knowlton

Bit grim, BLD.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Cor blimey guv, it's like the black hole of Calcutta :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Where are you mining, Mars? 

Did this guy take the pics?  :Smile: 




Only joking, it doesn't look that bad. Consider it an adventure.  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Cor blimey guv, it's like the black hole of Calcutta


Don't know about the black hole, but Calcutta proper looks like a resort compared to that.....

----------


## OhOh

Just wait till you meet a Nubian girl all will be well.

I hope you bought some sand goggles at the mall.



Ebay don't seem to do Africa.

Does the site have WIFI?

Stay away from the Khats, the girls and the leaves.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Need Dill to use his photoshopping skills on this pic..

----------


## klong toey

We need Lulu's camel tagine recipe posted to cheer the old fellow up.

----------


## Dillinger

> like fcuk you soft cnut
> 
> every day is a days pay

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## david44

A jock called Chinese Gordon passed thru Khartoum a while back.

The dervishes were not amused, and he was miserabled.

https://www.britannica.com/biography...-George-Gordon.

Like many who delay premature evacuation Chinese Gordon ended up like the chinses lady in the merde.

Bad karma lingers longer

 He was present at the occupation of Beijing (October 1860) and personally directed the burning of the Chinese emperors summer palace Mahdists broke into the city and killed Gordon and the ot​

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Stay away from the Khats, the girls and the leaves.


The one in the green looks like she'd slice yer dick off for sport.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Bit grim, BLD.


If you think think thats grim wait till you see my digs. Calcutta would be a walk in the park

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> 


Im gonna harden da fuck up and get out there n kick some ass. What doesnt kill you makes you stronger they say. No travel permit again today and wont happen tomorrow because its a holiday.  Maybe i,ll get lucky and the travel documents will take 8 weeks. Anyone have a connection i can bribe t9 make this happen?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The digs


BYO Trees

----------


## OhOh

> The one in the green looks like she'd slice yer dick off for sport.


I wasn't 100% sure the lady didn't have one "herself"

BL what's the ration of ex-pats to locals on the site?

----------


## Jack meoff

You got any security out there on site?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> The digs
> 
> 
> BYO Trees


Oh, fuck no. No way. Not enough money in the world.

----------


## klong toey

Ah looks like the same type of toilets we had.A tent ,hole in the ground chair with a hole in it no running water a large vessel with water in it and a small bowl.Bit like out in the sticks in Thailand.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I wasn't 100% sure the lady didn't have one "herself"
> 
> BL what's the ration of ex-pats to locals on the site?


Me. Another aussie. 6 indonesians, 1 Lao, 5 Africans from Tanzania.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> You got any security out there on site?


Watch out for a potato head in a pick up shouting "any scrap metal", those oil drums and containers will go missing in the night. ..theiving scouse b'stard :Smile: 

If out get desperate for a drink you could always mix some camel dung with meths, Piles swears by it :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> You got any security out there on site?


Locals with flintlocks

----------


## Luigi

> The digs
> 
> 
> BYO Trees


I was only joking about Mars.  :Smile: 


Dil photoshopped those huts into a pic from Curiosity, right?

Mount Sharp, Mars:

----------


## buriramboy

Presumably you have a credit card, taxi to the airport while still in Khartoum and book yourself a flight out and just chalk it down to experience.

----------


## Norton

Changed my mind. Hang in there. This thread is going to make TD history. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fishlocker

You have committed yourself thus far. My guess is it will be as tough getting out of there as it was getting in, obviously.  Mine as well try to tuff it out now. Ha ha, no pun intended. Looks like your embassy copied and pasted from the US link I sent you.  That place looks pretty rough,  tough to keep your eyes open in a sandstorm but surely keep your head down.  

This is one hell of an adventure your on and that's putting it mildly.  Keep us up to date with the pics and such. You didn't by chance download any Indiana Jones flicks? Just kidding. Stay safe and in good health physically and mentally and you'll be home in no time. With some tails to tell for years to come.

I'll be buying the Beer Lao next time through Vientiane just to hear a few. Shrimps on the barbie mate and all. Best of luck.


The fishes.

----------


## lom

> Any idea how far you'll be from the nile?


How far can its crocodiles crawl?

----------


## Luigi

They sort ya out with a life jacket bud?  :Smile: 



If some filly walks by, big ass and tits all a jigglin', invite her in for some Harissa.


https://teakdoor.com/the-kitchen/1713...d-chicken.html (Luigi's Harissa & Chickpea Pan Roasted Chicken Thighs.)

Sorted.

----------


## david44

At least in Oman you could drive to an aircon bar down the wadi for a sundowner

good luck ,think of all the beer you can enjoy later.

----------


## OhOh

When is you first leave due?

I don't see any holes in the ground,plant etc., is it actually working or are in the construction phase?

----------


## baldrick

exploration drilling

but I see no drill rig

on a job like this the most important person is the cook and for his sake I hope it is the Lao bloke

----------


## Chittychangchang

> exploration drilling
> 
> but I see no drill rig




I'll have a few on your behalf BLD..

----------


## Luigi

ffs delete that in the name of humanity.


Seriously.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> When is you first leave due?
> 
> I don't see any holes in the ground,plant etc., is it actually working or are in the construction phase?


You dont see any holes in the ground , plant etc because if  you read the thread you would see im in khartoum waiting for travel documents prior to going to site. Pics of the sandstorm taken by me this morning pic of the camp taken by the other aussie. You sent me a Red suggesting im taking the piss. Google sudan sandstorm . Not interested? Dont click on  the thread

----------


## Chittychangchang

FTFY :Smile: 

BLD knows the craic, you drama queen. :bananaman: 

Sending these to you BLD, might take a while,,









If you get board then have a crack at this...

How to cook camel stew..

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> exploration drilling
> 
> but I see no drill rig
> 
> on a job like this the most important person is the cook and for his sake I hope it is the Lao bloke


Theres 2 Hanjin 7000 on site double shifting. 1 is core drilling the other RC . I will be seeing them soon enough.

----------


## OhOh

> Google sudan sandstorm


I suspect sandstorms in Sudan are a regular occurrence and hence pics of dusty African streets abound vis a search.

----------


## nora tittoff

Jesus bld they couldn't pay me enough money to work in those conditions, And i have worked in some shit holes in my time.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

And i suspect your a bit of a wanker. Oh OH Dust storms do indeed happen regularly in sudan this one was more intense than usual according to the locals. And saw all flights in and out of khartoum cancelled. Sure as fuck hope it doesnt happen on the day im trying to go on R&R.
Yes, any coont can google an image of a duststorm but when you have a camera and a duststorm is happening outside why would i?  

Your barking up the wrong tree mate. Im not in the habit of bullshitting you or the forum.



Khartoum airport suspends flights due to heavy dust storm - Xinhua | English.news.cn

----------


## Luigi

> And i suspect your a bit of a wanker. Oh OH


I believe that's the general consensus, yes.  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

Looks like the birth of a nice little compound BLD. All it really needs is good inter webs and a company bar. Looks like it could be thirsty work.
Id be chucking clothes out of my suitcase, just fit in a slab of golden nectar.
Its good to be in at the start of that kind of job. You can always blame someone else for the lack of progress.
Happy returns mate, I’m sure you will make a fist of it.  :Smile:

----------


## Thailandbound

> Your barking up the wrong tree mate. Im not in the habit of bullshitting you or the forum.


I've been in some wicked sandstorms in Kuwait..not fun. Get a good mask if you don't already have one and stay indoors.
Best of luck with your experience. Do the time, and get out.

----------


## OhOh

> And i suspect your a bit of a wanker.





> I believe that's the general consensus, yes


“From a hundred rabbits you can’t make a horse, a hundred suspicions don’t make a proof.”, Dostoyevsky’s Crime and Punishment.




> Im not in the habit of bullshitting you or the forum


Glad to hear you state it so clearly.

----------


## mcgoo

Glad to hear you state it so clearly. 						

Pity you can,t eh?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

0% beers

----------


## aging one

> 0% beers20180330_144513.jpg20180330_144513.jpg


Its like the world has ended eh? :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Its not right  is it

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Its like the world has ended eh?


yeah. Something like that ao. They even have a 0% strawberry flavoured beer. How fucked up is that?

----------


## baldrick

> How fucked up is that?


dill will be there shortly

----------


## stroller

Relaxing Easter Friday:

----------


## Jack meoff



----------


## OhOh

Head north to Egypt, jump onto a ship on the Nile, there doesn't appear to be any hope in the other directions. If caught ask to see the local AU Ambassador.

----------


## fishlocker

Haven't posted in awhile BLD. Everything going as planned in Sudan?

----------


## bobo746

BLD they must be paying you a truckload of cash to stay in a shithole like that. :Smile: 
 And no beer f--k that. :Smile: 
You will be a skinny k-nt when you get out of there.

----------


## YourDaddy

I don't get it. Is "mineral exploration" still profitable? 

Or is this one of them small caps listed on junk venture exchanges relying on "investor confidence"  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

Fook me!! This is were BLD is right now as we speak...



No beer, No interwebs, No pussy. 

Fuck that!!  :Smile:

----------


## happynz

Looks grim, but the pay is probably excellent.

----------


## Shy Guava

BLD, who is the drilling contractor?

----------


## Luigi

Reckon he's gone gay at this stage, drilling Dodgy Dave the bunk buddy. 

Gay for pay. Fook that.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Reckon he's gone gay at this stage


One of the locals will bring him one of these...



 :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

I think BLD is conditioning himself for his next movie role in "Dune ...part 2".

----------


## toslti

I think BLD has run out of phone credit and is having difficulty find a 7-11 to top-up.

----------


## crackerjack101

I doubt tinterweb access is that reliable at his drill site.

----------


## aging one

> I doubt tinterweb access is that reliable at his drill site.


Maybe tethered to a satellite phone?   Too many NO's on this one BLD unless you are making the real big bucks.

----------


## OhOh

> My roster will be 8 weeks on 3 weeks off


Time will tell.

----------


## Neverna

I bet BLD looses quite a few kilos.

----------


## klong toey

Think the Fuzzy Wuzzy have kidnapped him he could already be their sex slave.

----------


## Luigi

> I bet BLD looses quite a few kilos.


Along with his marbles.

Poor koont will never be the same again. 



For some reason I can't imagine him signing up for the next 8 week shift.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> a satellite phone?


archaic for internet - it will be a dish now

I remember being in the desert trying to have a technical discussion with an indian in singapore over a sat phone with its one second delay and low sound quality

I ended up just sending him hand drawn pictures with the fax machine as it was more productive

BLD is likely just eating , working and sleeping with maybe a movie on the laptop before rack - this also helps the time to pass quicker - get the days just rolling over

----------


## david44

Good luck BLD while we're creamed you'll be minted, it shows whay a great poster that everyone wants to hear if your camel was a virgin?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I thought this camp was about the worst ive ever seen. Faark was i wrong it turns out i only spent a few day there before being sent to another job. I will post some pictures in a thread when i get home. It didnt have internet for the first few weeks but now they have. Foods shocking and i find myself sharing a cabin with eddie and shiva  the tanzanians the room adjoining us is used as a mosque. Makes sleeping past 4.30 impossible. We are 95 kms se of wadi halfa on the egyptian border.

----------


## david44

> sharing a cabin with eddie and shiva


I feel a song coming on, there must be a great book at the end.

Good luck mate, you'll enjoy the moisture of the Mekhong all the more minted.

----------


## stroller

I'll have one on your behalf to make you feel better, mate.

----------


## Maanaam

> We are 95 kms se of wadi halfa on the egyptian border.


Just having a look. The rock  a bit further SE is amazing!
_20.9171037, 32.8127813"_ _to "Abu Hamad, Sudan"_

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Sorry BLD but the place sounds like Hell on Earth
> 
> https://www.onceinalifetimejourney.c...-you-go-sudan/


You were 100 % correct dill. It was/ is a fookin nightmare. Cant believe ive stuck it out 8  weeks.  ( feels like double that)   But Hey' BLDs mum didnt raise no quitters . Im out of this shitty little camp tomorrow afternoon if the driver doesnt get lost or bogged in the sand on his way here. Got 2 days drive back to khartoum a day there then im on qatar airways to doha/ bangkok/ Lao. Let the games begin woo hoo.   No alcohol has passed my lips for 8 weeks and ive been fed what can only be described as pure dogshit  3 times daily.  Good time to be bailing out as its now Ramadan and we cant get the fookers to do much anyway. Daft cunts cant eat or drink all day . Plenty of work here for me here but i wont be back.  Just to fucking grim and to long. Fuck the deserts gimme a mosquitoe infested jungle. No more moozie countrys me.Lesson learnt.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Well done for lasting. Better for leaving. Hit the pool!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Thats the plan davis. Kids got school holidays when i get back gonna go to koh samui for beer and beachtime. And a decent feedbag.

Will bung up a thread or add to this one .

----------


## david44

Survived, well done sir a frothy forecast  :tumbs:

----------


## Neverna

Well done, BLD. An experience you've had but don't need to do again. One to tell the grandkids. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> Thats the plan davis. Kids got school holidays when i get back gonna go to koh samui for beer and beachtime. And a decent feedbag.
> 
> Will bung up a thread or add to this one .


I will pm you my mobile number

----------


## baldrick

nah mate
if you have not got a confirmed gig - just do it again - 40k in the bank works

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Its not all about the money baldrick. Theres gotta be better jobs out there.

----------


## Luigi

Well done BLD, ya made it. 


Reckon you'll have to get new clothes tailored with all the weight ya lost.  :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Glad to hear you made it through the dry spell. Sounds like a pool party is waiting for you at home with a few ice cold beer Laos to wet the whistle. 

A fresh thread on Sudan and the exploitations of an Australian gold miner may be in order if you manage not to drowned yourself in spirits or your pool upon your return.

Take it easy. ..


The fish: :beer:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Well done BLD, ya made it. 
> 
> 
> Reckon you'll have to get new clothes tailored with all the weight ya lost.


Pretty sure i didnt loose any weight. Might of even put some on. The moobs are still evident. The food is invariably crap. All we get is rice and chicken and red kidney beans in some sort of mash. Veggies consist of tomato. Cucumber and onion.and not often. Apart from the tinned fruit i brought with me i didnt see fruit served once. Reckon its only my multi vitamin tablets keeping me alive. They say sudanese foods pretty fucking bland but this place is fucking ridiculous.

----------


## fishlocker

No place like home.

----------


## sabang

Cancel my subscription to the Sudanese revolution.

----------


## Luigi

> No place like home.



Hallowed be thy name.


now that's heaven right there.

----------


## OhOh

Congratulations on surviving. Did you manage to leave something honourable behind you?

----------


## sabang

It's alright mate- any port in a storm. The camels and goats don't seem to mind.  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Some Sudanese camel has the right hump now.

Good on Ya BLD! 

Not an easy task, sticking that out.

Enjoy your holiday  :Beerchug:

----------


## VocalNeal

Yep. Camp or rather remote company townsite did it for me. They was beer but only one bar, after a while the company there gets a bit tired. Always talking about the job.  Housing OK etc I just got cabin fever or bored? 
Managed to find a job in a reasonable sized city with more than one shopping mall!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I had taken a shitload of pics while in sudan but unfortunately the dodgy generator setup in camp must of had a power surge and fucked my hard drive. Heres a few pics that i found on my camera recently



Coont of a place

----------


## beerlaodrinker

This was probably the worst camp ive ever been on, You want a shower? fill up a bucket of water


The Kitchen


The room i shared with the 2 Tanzanian Drillers, After we were there for about 3 weeks they installed a shitty old aircon, but better than nothing


Heres the moozies praying outside my room again



Moozie alarm clock



All that praying and they still live in shitsville, nice one allah

----------


## Maanaam

> This was probably the worst camp ive ever been on, You want a shower? fill up a bucket of water


  :Smile:  jeez, harden up. My childhood and early youth were worse than that.
Want a cup of tea, go chop some firewood. Want dinner, go fishing. Want some kerosine for the lamp, paddle the canoe 7 miles to the trading station. I earned $800 in one year and that paid for kerosine, rice, soap etc...for the year.
Honestly mate, if the money's good, that's not hardship at all.

----------


## aging one

> Honestly mate, if the money's good, that's not hardship at all.


Bullshit.... I would bet you will be the only poster holding that view.. :Yuck:

----------


## Dragonfly94

> I interviewed three guys today from Sudan in IELTS interviews, as it happens. One was talking about a spot where the White Nile and Blue Nile meet...said it's really beautiful. Lots of these guys seem well educated with great English and good stories.



Africans Sudanese here teaching English, no wonder the kids get nowhere, they are worse than the sexpat teachers.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> jeez, harden up. My childhood and early youth were worse than that.
> Want a cup of tea, go chop some firewood. Want dinner, go fishing. Want some kerosine for the lamp, paddle the canoe 7 miles to the trading station. I earned $800 in one year and that paid for kerosine, rice, soap etc...for the year.
> Honestly mate, if the money's good, that's not hardship at all.


  Next youll be telling me you slept in a cardboard box by side of road and ate gravel for breakfast.


Teflers need not apply.

At least i didnt have to worry about the immigration police raiding my place of employmentt

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Strewth mate, i mean, couldnt even get teakdoor. WTF

----------


## Norton

... :rofl: ...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Anyway, despite being in a weird culture and the only honky within miles i was only there to drill holes in the ground, and drill holes we did.



Shitty little chinese rig was hard going to keep running 24/7 also


Achmed the offsiders job was to keep the sudanese coffee on the boil, fantastic stuff drunk in little tiny cups

----------


## Chittychangchang

> jeez, harden up. My childhood and early youth were worse than that.
> Want a cup of tea, go chop some firewood. Want dinner, go fishing. Want some kerosine for the lamp, paddle the canoe 7 miles to the trading station. I earned $800 in one year and that paid for kerosine, rice, soap etc...for the year.
> Honestly mate, if the money's good, that's not hardship at all.


That's nothing , we used to sleep 6 to a bed.
Hopefully you didn't sleep in the deep end with the sibling that pissed the bed.
First up was best dressed!
Used to get a bacon rasher imprint on our bread for breakfast,  you could just about saviour the flavour.
Then it was of out to round up and milk the cows at 6amy then shovel out the pig sty before walking the six miles to school in odd shoes with holes in them.
We'd get caned for being late and had to stand in the corner all day with a pointy paper hat on with a large D on it.
Times were hard back in the day...




Nice pics BLD, but seriously fvck that for a game of soldiers.
You live and learn, thing is we never stop learning. :bananaman:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The biggest headfuck of all was the lack of water for diamond drilling, Some holes we had good return but most required about 20000 litres per shift. The water was trucked in from the nearest town (wadi halfa ) h
near the egyptian border and pumped from the nile. theres no road between the camp and wadi halfa just sand the truck would invariably get lost or bogged.



Once onsite the water would be transferred to 15000 litre portable bladders

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Wadi halfa is quite the shithole to. But it was at least good for eating something besides chicken

----------


## Dragonfly94

Lets hope the north is better, not really Wakanda is it!

----------


## Maanaam

> Next youll be telling me you slept in a cardboard box by side of road and ate gravel for breakfast.
> 
> 
> Teflers need not apply.
> 
> At least i didnt have to worry about the immigration police raiding my place of employmentt


I was not joking nor embellishing. Honest truth all of it, no exageration, in fact understated. Go have a read of my fishing thread in Pacific Island sub forum.
Cardboard box?...my daughter's crib was a cardboard box, needed to protect her from the raiding land crabs. Truth.

----------


## Norton

Bloody hell BLD. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JKZKjFjHDM

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Wadi halfa



Train line built by the british, long ago abandoned



Waiting rooms Sudan style





Brutal Shithouse






Must of been quite the adventure riding the train from Khartoum to wadi halfa back then. im amazed nobodys ripped up the track for scrap 



Faaark, some trees. Quick take a picture





Sould i toss a pigs head in there. Nah, better not

----------


## bobo746

Kin braver man than me at least you made it out alive. :Smile:

----------


## hick

^ ditto to that!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I wasnt particularly worried about the sudanese, Nice folk generally, They can get a bit fiesty when pissed of. Totally different ballgame from working with asians, If anything was going to kill me i figured it would be either the food or the Drivers,

By the end of this stint i had lost bugger all weight probably due to eating the same shit day after day and i had a bad case if Tinnea on my feet from the tinshed and concrete floor that was our shower, Also got ringworm on my arm, Probably from there fucking pet cat who i would sometimes find sleeping on my bed. Quite grubby it was

----------


## bobo746

It's not the arsehole of the world but you can see it from there  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Hanjin rig Drilling RC on thee other site








Adios Ragheads

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I was going to end this thread here but ive found some more photos , post em up later.

----------


## OhOh

So what were you drilling for?

----------


## bsnub

> So what were you drilling for?


Once again showing your lack of reading comprehension. Why are you such an utter fuckwit?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We were drilling for gold dude.  Since south sudan split in half making south sudan the newest country in the world sudan is trying to focus on mining to make up for the revenue that they lost in south sudan which has all the oil reserves. Hence the constant lack of fuel or dollars. Tottaly fucked up situation but they are trying.. perhaps hidden amongst all that sand is a Deposit. I wish them well. Its a frontier setup but its busted ass.hope ive tuned you in a little.

----------


## OhOh

^^He did mention diamonds, I was unsure as to whether that was the drilling machine bit or diamond deposits. Is it so difficult for you to provide an answer rather than a childish retort?

^ Thank you LD. Were your team successful with your endeavours?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Diamond drilling refers to the method. The drillbit is impregnated with industrial diamonds the bit cuts the rock and the sample is pulled out of the rod via wireline. The geologists then get a good look at whats going on below. Will post up more detail later if your interested. But i seem to recall you sending me a red claiming that i googled a picture of a dust storm in khartoum when i was actually taking a picture of a duststorm in khartoum. Hopefully can cure you of your ignorance :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

> So what were you drilling for?





> Once again showing your lack of reading comprehension. Why are you such an utter fuckwit?


What were we talking about again ?  :Smile:

----------


## hick

Drilling for diamonds with a gold bit

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Drilling for gold with a Diamond Tipped Bit

----------


## hick

A little miner humour bld   :Wink:

----------


## klong toey

> Drilling for gold with a Diamond Tipped Bit


Excellent thread but might be better to start drilling an escape tunnel first.

----------


## OhOh

Thank you. I am a little hasty with my posts sometimes. :Smile: 

 I would be interested in knowing more of your mining activities in Sudan. You mentioned using a great deal of water. Is the water used to flush the drilled rock chips to the surface? Presumably, depending what the rock bed is, most of the water is lost down the hole. Do you undertake seismic investigations or were they done previously?

----------


## Shy Guava

In case BLD is on the turps:

1. Water is used for hole flushing and bit cooling.
2. I noticed a sack of bentonite in one of the pictures which may mean there were some problems with water loss downhole.
3. Seismic very seldom used for gold exploration in hard rock. It is usually limited to sedimentary formations, which would usually be the case for minerals such oil, coal or potash.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> A little miner humour bld


 oh, my bad

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> In case BLD is on the turps:
> 
> 1. Water is used for hole flushing and bit cooling.
> 2. I noticed a sack of bentonite in one of the pictures which may mean there were some problems with water loss downhole.
> 3. Seismic very seldom used for gold exploration in hard rock. It is usually limited to sedimentary formations, which would usually be the case for minerals such oil, coal or potash.


  No water = Burnt Bit = Pull the rods and change it

The life of the Bit is dependant on the formation being drilled  Bits can be either a soft or hard Matrix and its up to the Driller to work out the best bit to run .

Beer o clock.  more later

Certainly wont be drinkin any of the 0% beers


How fucked up is that?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The company i found myself working for for were 100% sudanese owned and the largest company in sudan owned by the richest guy in sudan.They were mostly into dairy , milk, yoghurt etc but had decided to give the mining/drilling a crack it was pretty fucking disjointed organisation but im happy to say i got paid at the end of the swing.

They did however put a lot of money into there kit, bought some nice rigs and some not so nice. heres a few of them



Given how arid sudan is i reckon theres a huge demand for waterwell drilling



One of there clients (canadian company) had been poking holes in sudan for years and have a sizeable deposit, But how to mine the fucker with no water for the process plant.  a bit before my time but we found em some water

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The Green Machine. gonna be a headfuck dragging that behomath through the sand


I sure as fuck wouldnt like to tamper with this thing but they tell me its good for 1000m ?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Heres our crew house in Khartoum, gotta  hang around here until the Travel documents get done prrocessing, This burbs called Garden City although i have no idea why.



The view from the crew house. everday i would see people picking through the garbage and they would all seem to find something to leave with, Amazing. and quite shocking.

Could be worse though wouldnt like to be a sudanese bin man

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Was thinking about going downtown but a duststorm came in , fuck it stuck in the house.






This ones for you OH OH.



just kidding buddy.its all good

----------


## beerlaodrinker

well theres no fucking beer, gotta keep a vice or 2 so i went shopping for smokes to last me 8 weeks, no shops out there

Ghastly fucking things they were but WTF gotta have em.  ( footnote been of them now for 10 days 4 hours and 17 minutes)

----------


## OhOh

Keep them coming. 

So there is water under the desert? Enough to support more agriculture, minerals processing? How do they locates the aquifers? Any chance of a similar size/linking up to the Libya find? I note Sudan is adjacent Libya

_"Researchers from the British  Geological Survey and University College London have for the first time  mapped the aquifers, or groundwater, across the continent and the amount  they hold.__‘The largest  groundwater volumes are found in the large sedimentary aquifers in the  North African countries Libya, Algeria, Egypt and Sudan,’ the scientists  said in their paper."_




https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...er-Africa.html

----------


## hick

Brutal!

gotta say tho, (I know you mentioned that the locals were fine) worked with a handful of Sudanese in Saudi and ALWAYS found every one of them to be extremely polite, generous and considerate.   :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Keep them coming. 
> 
> So there is water under the desert? Enough to support more agriculture, minerals processing? How do they locates the aquifers? Any chance of a similar size/linking up to the Libya find? I note Sudan is adjacent Libya
> 
> _"Researchers from the British  Geological Survey and University College London have for the first time  mapped the aquifers, or groundwater, across the continent and the amount  they hold.__‘The largest  groundwater volumes are found in the large sedimentary aquifers in the  North African countries Libya, Algeria, Egypt and Sudan,’ the scientists  said in their paper."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...er-Africa.html


 I sure hope so, water in that part of the world is like gold, most agriculture is centred around the Nile, vegatables and fruit away from those nile regions are non existant and expensive. they might get there shit together 1 day but its pretty bumfuck

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Khartoums battered Taxi fleet




Or Grab a Tuk Tuk, either way its gonna be hot and uncomfortable





Or jam yourself into an old minibus



Or do as the Locals do

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Gotta beware of Ninjas on the mean streets of Khartoum

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Originally Posted by *OhOh* _I note Sudan is adjacent Libya

They were pretty tight with Gaddafi, And were also hiding Bin Lden in country for a while, Hence the Sanctions placed on them, The Americans have since lifted the sanctions but there is still a chronic USD $ Shortage and fuel Shortage

The Best Hotel in Khartoum Built by Gaddafi

_

Not unusual to see cars etc queing up for days to get some fuel


https://allafrica.com/stories/201807270390.html
J*ul 26, 2018 -* *Sudan — The crisis of bread and fuel, particularly diesel, has escalated to the highest levels in the capital, Khartoum and the states amid surge .*

*​*

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Outside the crew house, A treasure trove for scavengers

----------


## Luigi

> I sure hope so, water in that part of the world is like gold, most agriculture is centred around the Nile, vegatables and fruit away from those nile regions are non existant and expensive. they might get there shit together 1 day but its pretty bumfuck


They could do with following Israel's agricultural model.

----------


## Maanaam

> They could do with following Israel's agricultural model.


Do you mean kick out the native inhabitants at the point of a gun and take over their land wherever there is an aquifer, and pipe the water to their own gardens and swimming pools?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The River Nile, Khartoum

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Dates are cheap and make a good snack to go with the sudanese coffee





Sudanese Starbucks

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Theres a lot of Illegal Miners poking around out there to





Looks like a hard way to make some of these

----------

